# Alchemie - Meisterspezialisierung



## Mortivore (8. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich habe meinen Alchi auf Elixiere spezialisiert und bin etwas enttäuscht über die Proc-chance der Meisterspezialisierung. Nach so 400 getesteten elixieren liegt die chance bei 10-12 %.

Wollte mal fragen ob das auch euren durchschnittswerten entspricht oder ob ich nur mega unlucky dabei bin.

Ansich ist es aber eine super Verbesserung zu den Berufen, besonders da die guten alten Flask´s auch proccen können!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manani (9. März 2007)

Warum nur immer so negativ ? Durch die Spezialisierung erhaltet wir etwas umsonst und schon ist der Anspruch da, dass es jedes Mal ausgelöst wird, und wenns geht auch gleich 5 Tränke dabei rumkommen. Etwas übertrieben dargestellt.

Deswegen sei einfach mal nicht enttäuscht und freu Dich über jedes zusätzliche Elixier. Du wirst sicherlich auch erleben, dass es ab und zu mal öfters auslöst, es ist halt eine Glückssache. Ich bin Meister der Tränke und würde die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf durchschnittlich 15-20 % schätzen, manchmal halt mehr und manchmal weniger.


----------



## Narya (9. März 2007)

Naja, bin grad dabei die Quest "Meister der Transmuta.... " (wie auch immer) zu machen, ich denke mal mir wird es genau so gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und? Gratis ist Gratis. Ein Geschenkten Gaul, schaut man nicht ins Maul.


----------



## Belva (9. März 2007)

Wo habt ihr überhaupt die Quests für diese Meisterprüfungen geholt.


----------



## mojitoto (9. März 2007)

Belva schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr überhaupt die Quests für diese Meisterprüfungen geholt.



Die Quest für:

* "Meister der Tränke" gibts im Posten der Expedition des Cenarius
* "Meister der Elexiere" gibts in Shattrah
*"Meister der Transmutation" gibts in Nethersturm
Grüße moji.


----------



## DDRjugend (10. März 2007)

Hab die spezialisierung auch und bin im moment für verschiedene raids fleißig am fläschchen am produzieren. Und denke mal jede5. (20%) gibbed gatis und gratis Fläschchen??? wenn das net mal ein geiler gewinn ist..


----------



## Spiitfire (12. März 2007)

hätte ma ne frage was ist die sinnvollste sepzalisierung ??


----------



## Elgabriel (12. März 2007)

Spiitfire schrieb:


> hätte ma ne frage was ist die sinnvollste sepzalisierung ??


Die, die Dir am meisten Kohle bringt oder für Deine Gilde am wertvollsten ist. Wir sind bei uns grad am überlegen wer von den Alchis was macht. Ich werde wohl den Meister der Elexiere machen.


----------



## Randalica (13. März 2007)

Bin nun auch schon seit ein paar wochen mit meiner Priesterin "Meister der Transmutation", das heißt bei mir nach mind. 10 urmachtens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und etwa 4 von den anderen beiden steinen und ich hab noch nix mehr bekommen und hatte auch noch keinen geistesblitz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tifai (13. März 2007)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem "Geistesblitz" wann bekommt man einen? muss man dazu 375 sein? (neben bei ich bin 375 und auf Transmutation spezialiesirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und was sollte man dann herstellen? geht das dann um die Spezialiesierung? oder reicht es wenn ich Erstklassige Mana bzw Heil tränke herstelle, um einen "Geistesblitz" zu bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiitfire (13. März 2007)

was ist dei sepzialiesierung die ammeisten kohle gibt?


----------



## Tifai (13. März 2007)

Spiitfire schrieb:


> was ist dei sepzialiesierung die ammeisten kohle gibt?



Persöhnliche meinung von mir ist es die Spezialiesirung auf Tränke denn ein stack Erstklassieger Manatränke gibt bei uns auf dem server ca. 17g-20g aber es kommt immer drauf an was grade wirklich gefragt ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randalica (13. März 2007)

Hm naja, denke eher meister der transmutation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich schau was die diamanten und urmachtens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so wert sind, is das natürlich geil, wenn mal eine oder 2 mehr dabei rauskommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkloftt (14. März 2007)

Also,ich bin seit der 2. Woche BC,Master of Transmute.
Leider habe ich noch keine 2 Teile bekommen,aber fast immer den halben CD.

Die anderen Transmuter haben das nicht,warum auch immer.
Um ehrlich zu sein,das meiste mach ich sowieso für die Gilde,was nicht gebraucht wird,verkaufe ich.
Ich mache mehr Gewinn beim farmen,viele grüne und blaue Items.
Geistesblitz,JA,hatte 3 Stück,davon ein fläschchen.
Das passiert einfach so,beim erstellen von Tränken,egal welche.
Nach Infos aus dem I-net,kann man Glück haben (wie ich),oder Pech,das man nie eine Eingebung hat.
Mein tip:Viele Tränke erstellen,wenn es geht,im gelben oder orangenen Bereich.


----------



## Willmasta (14. März 2007)

Unter was sind Fläschchen der... Kategorisiert?
Tränke?
Elixiere?
Gar nüx?


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Willhellm (14. März 2007)

Die Geistesblitze ham etwa die chance eines Worlddrops ( 0.01% ). Die die es trifft können damit gut Gold machen. Alle anderen brauen halt weiter bis sie mal einen haben. Ich hatte auch noch nie einen.

Ich schliess mich der Frage meines Vorposters an. Procen Fläschen nur bei Meister der Elixiere oder auch bei Meister der Tränke?


----------



## mojitoto (14. März 2007)

Hi @ll.

HIER ne offizielle Aussage von Blizzard zum Thema "Geistesblitz" von *Gnorog* im WoW-Forum.

Grüße moji.


----------



## darkloftt (15. März 2007)

Also,um der allgemeinen Behauptung nach zu gehen,das Lesen bildet.....
Ich habe geschrieben,das ich Meister der Transmutation bin und 3 Eingaben hatte
Meine Freundin ist Meister der Tränke und hatte keine.
Die Spezialisierung ist unwichtig.


----------

